# We wanna be together



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Despite having a huge whelp box, plenty of floor space and lots of soft vet bed, my lot decided to get into the smallest space and sleep ( theres 7 of them...if you can make um out)










.









Couldnt resist mum & her boy having a cuddle


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww so cute!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aww they are very cute i bet they feel nice and snug in there


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

arh real cute , could they get themself tucked up much more


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

are sooooooooo cute


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww that is brilliant made me smile


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they look all cosy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

awww they are so cute and i am actually gonna nick them all


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww stunning!

I really don't know how you breeder do it to yourselves! I'd hate to let my little ones go! But of course I bet it's a joy knowing that your pups are going to forever loving homes.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow they are so cute


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

leanne said:


> awww they are so cute and i am actually gonna nick them all


Have um..................little darlings had me up at 6 this morning with their barking and playing. Wouldnt mind but kids had day off for teacher training so was looking forward to an extra half hour!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaaw They are soooo sweet and little chuppies. Love the pic of Mum and her baby


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics they're Adorable


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww they are little darlings but I still cannot get used to them with tails.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww great pics,,,


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly pics,whenever i see pics of peoples pups and kittens im glad their not mine cus their so adorable id want to keep them all


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder who made the hole in the wood?


----------



## mandee (Jun 28, 2008)

great pictures!


----------

